# what is the ugliest pokemon?



## #1 bro (Apr 10, 2010)

there is no doubt in my mind that the answer is mesprit. 







but i invite you to share your thoughts.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 10, 2010)

I disagree. Mesprit is kind of nice. :/

Hmm, I guess...


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Bombsii (Apr 10, 2010)

Mesprit is pretty cute.... Uxie if any of them. 






Seriously, how can you say Mesprit is ugly when creatures like THIS exist in the world? :<


----------



## Frosty~ (Apr 10, 2010)

Bombsii said:


> Mesprit is pretty cute.... Uxie if any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But...that's a Red/Blue sprite. In terms of design it doesn't count anymore ._.


----------



## Togetic (Apr 10, 2010)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> there is no doubt in my mind that the answer is mesprit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wai man. Mesprit's dreads are sexy.

I'd say either  or


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 10, 2010)

Bibarel.

I like Bidoof, but Bibarel is just so ugly that it hurts my eyes.


----------



## Alxprit (Apr 10, 2010)

Isn't Feebas technically the ugliest?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 10, 2010)

DarthWaffles: What is your condition, bro?

Purugly, despite the name is one of the most brilliant designs Game Freak has ever made.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 10, 2010)

I like Purugly as well. I hated it at first (and I still like Skuntank better), but the design really grew on me after seeing it for so long.


----------



## Thorne (Apr 10, 2010)

Bibarel

It's the only thing so ugly it will haunt my nightmares for the rest of my life ;_;


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 10, 2010)

Kammington said:


> I like Purugly as well. I hated it at first (and I still like Skuntank better), but the design really grew on me after seeing it for so long.


It was love at first sight for me; it just looked like a pompous bitch and I loved it for that.


----------



## Goldenpelt (Apr 10, 2010)

This... thing.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 10, 2010)

But Probopass is so... _doofy._ I love it for that.


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 10, 2010)

How come no one thinks  is hideous? Yeeeaaah. A pink blob with an overly happy face, with an ugly shell. Yeah, _Shellass_, err, _Shellos_ is *the Pokéworld's ugliest spawn of a creature my hurting eyes have ever had the misfortune to glimpse upon.*


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 11, 2010)

Add another vote for the Purugly love! :D

I'm not very fond of Skuntank, actually. While I stand firm that the designs for the 4th-gen Pokemon are, by and large, interesting (much morso than Ditto, Diglett, Voltorb, Magnemite, Gastly, Staryu, Exeggcute, Grimer and more that people talk about as "the good old days before they ran out of ideas"), many of them were, I think, _terribly_ ugly.


----------



## Murkrow (Apr 11, 2010)

Bombsii said:


> Mesprit is pretty cute.... Uxie if any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait a minute how did I never realise that that was its tongue before?


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 11, 2010)

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Wait a minute how did I never realise that that was its tongue before?


0_o You mean like... eww...


----------



## Leaftail (Apr 11, 2010)

Shroomish. 

UNIBROW. 
I rest my case.


----------



## wyoming789 (Apr 11, 2010)

Seriously.  Look at its face.

[EDIT] Its suppost to be Pinsir, but my commputer's not working right.  If the picture did load, Yays!


----------



## #1 bro (Apr 11, 2010)

ultraviolet said:


>


fuck you >:|



Bombsii said:


>


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha 


anyway the reason mesprit is hideous is because it's aiming for a cute design but it ends up looking just... gross and stupid. i can't really explain it, but a lot of the pokemon other people are naming are meant to be ugly, and are, but are still good designs. mesprit is a terrible design.

edit:  is pretty bad too. i'm not sure how they made a topless chick look so unappealing.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 11, 2010)

> fuck you >:|


what? I like Lickitung, but it's an obese balloon-shaped thing with a tongue that improves on Lickitung's design in no way whatsoever. It's like they decided how bad they could make a Lickitung evolution and went from there.


----------



## #1 bro (Apr 11, 2010)

but... it's so adorable! it's a fat pink man with a silly expression and a napkin tucked into his collar, about to lick someone in areas they didn't even know they had!







edit:  is reaaaaaaally bad, design-wise


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 11, 2010)

In other words, a hideos bastard with an oversized tongue?


----------



## Ymedron (Apr 11, 2010)

:<


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 11, 2010)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> edit:  is reaaaaaaally bad, design-wise


:( It's practically *bleeding* class. I bet it wouldn't even piss on your carpet because it's not tailored by Persian slaves and owned by every single English monarch.

It's THAT classy.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 11, 2010)

> it's a fat pink man


okay I stopped reading there. If you think obese pink men are _adorable_, we can never agree on this.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 11, 2010)

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> But...that's a Red/Blue sprite. In terms of design it doesn't count anymore ._.


I know, but it *is* still a ugly pokemon.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Apr 11, 2010)

wyoming789 said:


> Seriously.  Look at its face.
> 
> [EDIT] Its suppost to be Pinsir, but my commputer's not working right.  If the picture did load, Yays!


use sprite tags. you're linking to text/html.


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 12, 2010)

ultraviolet said:


> okay I stopped reading there. If you think obese pink men are _adorable_, we can never agree on this.


I agree *completely.*


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 12, 2010)

...Just no. No thank you. This thing has scared me since I've laid eyes on it.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 12, 2010)

Used to not like Lickylicky but now it's got enough of a woobie factor for me to tolerate it.



This is amazing and I hate respectfully disagree with anyone who doesn't like it.



Grimdour is right: quite classy



See Lickylicky argument.


----------



## M&F (Apr 13, 2010)

I can't figure out what's so hideous about Lickilicky, honestly. Nobody hates Snorlax for being fat. Nobody hates shiny Butterfrees for being pink. Nobody hates Lickitung for having a huge tongue. Nobody hates Wailord for being oversized.

EDIT: wait shit shiny butterfree aren't pink, but


----------



## PoptartsGalore (Apr 13, 2010)

i hate smoochum... i mean, wtf?


----------



## Espeon (Apr 13, 2010)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> I can't figure out what's so hideous about Lickilicky, honestly. Nobody hates Snorlax for being fat. Nobody hates shiny Butterfrees for being pink. Nobody hates Lickitung for having a huge tongue. Nobody hates Wailord for being oversized.


The features have been combined in such a disproportionate way, that the creature itself is actually hideous.

It's like saying "well, marmite tastes nice. So does toast, baked beans, golden syrup and sour worms", then putting them all together in the same food. Unless you did it in the correct proportions, it just simply _won't work_.
(Well, I can't see how that food would ever work, but whatever.)

Ugliest Pokémon for me is pretty much hands down Monferno.
(Also, I object to your Jynx and Probopass statements. >:()


----------



## nothing to see here (Apr 13, 2010)

> It's like they decided how bad they could make a Lickitung evolution and went from there.


Probably the best description of Lickilicky's design I've ever heard.  I mean, if a 12-year-old can do better (and without the extra 10 years or so that Nintendo/Game Freak took to finally got around to it, too!), you know it's got to be bad.

Also, Drapion.  Not nearly as horrible as Lickilicky, but it's another "ugly, but not in the good way" example.  And the fact that they randomly slapped the Dark type on it when it is _a frickin' scorpion_ that should obviously be Bug-type pisses me off.  They should've just given Bug immunity to Psychic back in G/S/C instead of ever bothering with the Dark type...

I actually like (or at least tolerate) most of the others mentioned in this thread so far, though. Especially Probopass and Heatran.

EDIT: Clefairy. I can't believe I forgot Clefairy. Ugliest "cute" Pokémon _ever._ Not sure what it is exactly... the combination of the weird tiny eyes and the fangs and the general shape of the thing is just "ugh" somehow.  I guess it's part of Nintendo/Game Freak's evil plan to make people evolve their Clefairies before they learn any good moves just so that don't have to look at a Clefairy anymore.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 13, 2010)

I would say this thing isn't too pretty either 
 

Quilfish as well >_<


----------



## M&F (Apr 13, 2010)

Espeon said:


> The features have been combined in such a disproportionate way, that the creature itself is actually hideous.
> 
> It's like saying "well, marmite tastes nice. So does toast, baked beans, golden syrup and sour worms", then putting them all together in the same food. Unless you did it in the correct proportions, it just simply _won't work_.
> (Well, I can't see how that food would ever work, but whatever.)


Well, Lickitung is also fat and pink with a huge tongue. And I haven't seen anyone criticizing it for that in this topic.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 13, 2010)

> Also, Drapion.  Not nearly as horrible as Lickilicky, but it's another  "ugly, but not in the good way" example.  And the fact that they  randomly slapped the Dark type on it when it is _a frickin' scorpion_  that should *obviously be Bug-type pisses me off.*


yeah, and it even appears in Aaron's team in pt.




> Well, Lickitung is also fat and pink with a huge tongue. And I haven't  seen anyone criticizing it for that in this topic.




I think it's more the fact that they have nothing in common with each other aside from being pink and having tongues. And I don't think Lickitung's fat at all, really (especially not in comparison with Lickilicky). Lickilicky doesn't even have the same body shape as Lickitung; everything on Lickilicky is circular, which (to me) seems really redundant as a design. Lickitung is curves, and it has this nice balance with its tongue and tail, and it actually looks like they're connected and whatnot. Lickilicky is also randomly gluttonous, which was never attributed to Lickitung at all. And Lickitung's also based on a chameleon-lizard-thing and Lickilicky... isn't. I've always thought of Lickitung as a cute, bipedal dinosaur that uses its tongue to discover the world, and Lickilicky is like this retarded fat man that eats everything and looks nothing like any kind of dinosaur or lizard or anything. They have nothing to do with each other. If you take away the giant tongue and make the colours slightly darker, it could be its own pokemon. That's why I don't like Lickilicky.


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 13, 2010)

Bombsii said:


> I would say this thing isn't too pretty either
> 
> 
> Quilfish as well >_<


Someone smart, eh? Kill the slug. Kill it!

And I hate Lickylicky for pretty much everything ultraviolet said. Pink fat man.


----------



## Espeon (Apr 13, 2010)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Well, Lickitung is also fat and pink with a huge tongue. And I haven't seen anyone criticizing it for that in this topic.


Lickitung isn't at all pretty, but it's certainly got a better balance between cute qualities and ugly qualities than Lickilicky has.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Apr 13, 2010)

Espeon said:


> The features have been combined in such a disproportionate way, that the creature itself is actually hideous.
> 
> It's like saying "well, marmite tastes nice. So does toast, baked beans, golden syrup and sour worms", then putting them all together in the same food. Unless you did it in the correct proportions, it just simply _won't work_.
> (Well, I can't see how that food would ever work, but whatever.)
> ...


the correct proportions are 0:0:0:0:1, not in that order.


----------



## Lili (Apr 13, 2010)

Zubat and Golbat. Zubat's ears look like eyes, it's just plain creepy...


----------



## My-Chikorita (Apr 16, 2010)

Nosepass and Probopass for sure. I mean, Nosepass is a giant rock with a giant ugly nose. Probopass is a giant rock with a giant ugly nose and a giant ugly mustache. :freaked:


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 16, 2010)

Shroomish is awesome. What is wrong with you people? It's not like you can make a mushroom totally badass.

Steele, Shellos isn't ugly at all. It's actually kinda cute. If you want to bitch about pink blobs with happy faces, why not complain about Ditto or Igglybuff?


----------



## Chopsuey (Apr 16, 2010)

Kammington said:


> Steele, Shellos isn't ugly at all. It's actually kinda cute. If you want to bitch about pink blobs with happy faces, why not complain about Ditto or Igglybuff?


Because Shellos is everywhgere and I wish it were never invented. Igglybuff sucks too. Why complain about Ditto? It's the most useful tol outside of battling ever invented! Well that... and when I had the shiny patch on a chain of Electrike, I stepped on a patch and a fucking Shellos broke my chain.


----------

